# Giostra



## oceano (17 Aprile 2014)

Quando tuo papà ti metteva sulla giostra, stringevi quel biglietto rosso con tutte le tue forze, quel biglietto che dovevi dare al giostraio era il lasciapassare per la felicità...

C'eri tu e la tua carrozza, la tua jeep o il tuo cavallo, tutto sfavillava... entravi nel mondo di luci ed emozioni e in quel momento tutto quello che era fuori non contava più nulla.

Quanto durava il giro ? Troppo poco, sempre. Anche quando prendevi la coda della volpe, due giri non bastavano mai.
Quando finivi volevi tornare subito.
A volte piangevi per l'impotenza di non poterci più andare di fronte alle false promesse di ritornare il giorno dopo.
Aspettavi con ansia e quasi non ti addormentavi la notte, nell'attesa della prossima esplosione di luci e colori.

Rivoglio il mio giro di giostra, telefonami.


----------

